# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest, plus an interview with Diane Franklin



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Ep83 features the latest news plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with actress Diane Franklin! It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

